# Game 5: Lakers @ Blazers



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Game 5: 
LA Lakers
@ 
Portland Trail Blazers​

*







@







*
(4-1) - (2-2)​
*Date: Wednesday, November 8th*
*Time: 7:00 p.m. PST*
*Arena: Rose Garden*
*T.V.: KGW, NBALP*
*Lakers' Last Game: Win*
*Blazer's Last Game: Loss*
*Last Meeting This Season: N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*Dan Dickau*/*Ime Udoka*​

_*VS.*_​

*Lakers' Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Jordan Farmar*/*Maurice Evans */*Ronny Turiaf*​*
Key Matchup:​*







VS










*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
Feed Zach the ball, he should abuse Bynum and Odom. We need to get Webster in the game early to make it so the Lakers can't close in on ZBo.

*Team Report:*


> On Wednesday, when the Los Angeles Lakers make their only visit to the Rose Garden, Portland coach Nate McMillan may often choose to go small. That would probably mean a lineup featuring Zach Randolph at center, Travis Outlaw at power forward, Ime Udoka at small forward, Brandon Roy at shooting guard and Jarrett Jack at point guard. The Lakers' only true big man is 7-foot, 275-pound center Andrew Bynum, who just turned 19 and is starting -- but not playing big minutes -- at the post.


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazers Win*
*Prediction Record: 0-0*(W-L)


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Neat game thread... Kudos for the preparation and the work.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

See you at the game! I think we're going to get smoked, but oh well. :banana: :banana:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

2- 0 portland


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

4-4


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

6-6


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

10-9
lakers in the penality all ready


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Jamal Magworthless. We should just play small ball until Pryz or Raef or Aldridge return! He's a no skill big man who doesn't even play DEFENSE.

Martell needs to learn to step in when players are flying at him like Luke, either get the mid range jumper or draw the foul.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

10-12 kobe two fouls


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

10-14 blazers


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> 10-12 kobe two fouls


Please stop posting every freaking score change. What is the point of that?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

10-16 with fast breaks


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

lakers in foul trouble! bynum kobe odom smush have 2 fouls each


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

No kxl stream and my cable has no signal from the Blazers again. :curse:


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

God damnit Zach, you bonehead!!!

That has got to be one of the stupidest plays I have ever seen in my life!! Portland CANNOT win the game after commiting that kind of blunder. It's against the basketball gods.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

What the crap Zach!? Why not just walk over and hand the ball to a Laker and step back and let him lay it in. Jesus.

I was hoping, before the camera panned over, that was an alley oop to Travis or something... Dear Lord. Dear ****ing Lord. I mean, for Christ's sake the shot clock is ON TOP OF THE THING YOU'RE SHOOTING AT. How? How can you shoot the ball with the clock right above it.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> No kxl stream and my cable has no signal from the Blazers again. :curse:


Try this.

Courtesy: Lakersground.

PM me for link.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> What the crap Zach!? Why not just walk over and hand the ball to a Laker and step back and let him lay it in. Jesus.
> 
> I was hoping, before the camera panned over, that was an alley oop to Travis or something... Dear Lord. Dear ****ing Lord. I mean, for Christ's sake the shot clock is ON TOP OF THE THING YOU'RE SHOOTING AT. How? How can you shoot the ball with the clock right above it.



If we wind up losing this game by 2 points.....


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> If we wind up losing this game by 2 points.....


Not just 2 points... that was a potential 5 point turnaround... Blazers had a VERY good shot at getting a 2 or 3 pointer on that fast break with 7 seconds left...

Shoulda been up 7 or 8 points going to the next quarter, not just 2


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well most of you picked the lakers to win so what are you complaining about?


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

The cow jumped over the moon.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

guys..guys...KEEP THOSE IN PMs!!

don't let the secrets out..please, you guys, edit out what you posted..we gotta keep things secret...don't screw it up for others.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

repost


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> guys..guys...KEEP THOSE IN PMs!!
> 
> don't let the secrets out..please, you guys, edit out what you posted..we gotta keep things secret...don't screw it up for others.



Done.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Meant to say stream is just a tape-looped ad, not the game.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

zbo in your mouth


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm only watching gamecast so I can't comment on bonehead plays but Zbo seems to be rockin' again tonight. 

22 pts
10 rebs
3 asts
2 stl

and we're only a little past half ways through the third quarter. That's a complete night, and then some, for most.

Gramps...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

what the funky cole medina...I go to get something to eat and we're up by 13..I come back and we're up by 4. 

how the who the why the what the?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

zach's playing GREAT BABY! YEAAAAAH!!!!! 

:banana:


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Hap said:


> what the funky cole medina...I go to get something to eat and we're up by 13..I come back and we're up by 4.
> 
> how the who the why the what the?


I dunno what you're talking about. I went away for a major dump and I only see two points shaved off that 13 point Blazer lead :biggrin:


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> I went away for a major dump


Too much information. :dead: 

Gramps... :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

nice steal by Ime.

smart plays by smart role players can make up for having one of your better players sitting out.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Zbo!!!!! Go Blazers!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

And Zach says, "Suckit Lakers!"


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

see i told you


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Beat LA! Beat LA! Beat LA! Beat LA! Beat LA! WOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im going to give it too you guys...you guys came out and played (when healthy) a top 5 team in the West...a team that will prob go deep in the playoffs..good job


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

can't say that there's anything to complain about tonight (and not just because they beat the Lakers). Zach played great tonight, as did the whole team.

What was really nice was that they withheld the Lakers on at least 2 occasions. I know Kobe isn't 100% yet, but they should've been able to beat the Blazers tonight, considering we were basically Zach Randolph and 9 other guys.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Ime has been big in our wins and Graham hits some good shots


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> a top 5 team in the West...a team that will prob go deep in the playoffs..good job


The Lakers aren't that good. Maybe you'll get in the playoffs, but 'deep'? 'top 5?' 

Yeah right.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> im going to give it too you guys...you guys came out and played (when healthy) a top 5 team in the West...a team that will prob go deep in the playoffs..good job


Thanks for the recognition. However, I doubt that the Lakers are a top 5 team in the west, even if healthy. I always love beating the Lakers. No matter what the Lakers or others think, I think the rivalry is back on. 

We're 17/21 in Portland against the LA.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Samuel said:


> The Lakers aren't that good. Maybe you'll get in the playoffs, but 'deep'? 'top 5?'
> 
> Yeah right.


 i believe our team is pretty deep...how bout ur blazers board takes a vote...

PG- Parker/Farmar/Vujucic/ S. Williams
SG- Kobe/ Evans
SF- Walton/ Radman
PF-Kwame/ Turiaf/ Cook
C- Mihm/ Bynum


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Couple things I noticed during the game:

The refs are really anticipating calls...

I know a lot of NBA players have been getting away with travels, but any fake right, go left move is often being called a travel incorrectly. They're calling carries tighter than 8th grade boys basketball, not sure it makes much sense. 

Defensive players are really getting jobbed by the tighter calls. If a defender jumps straight up on a pump fake and the offensive player jumps slightly forward in the defender, it's a foul. Why? When players are running side by side, the offensive player can run right into the defender and draw a foul. 

Bynum got screwed by the refs tonight. Of his 6 fouls, maybe 2 of them were good, the poor kid couldn't by a break. Bynum is a nice passer, FT shooter, and has nice touch for a guy his size. He is going to be a top center in the league about 3 years from now.

Of our 16 turnover, I'd say only 4 were forced. The rest of the TO's came off bad passes, travels, offense fouls, or moving screens. We need to cut out the stupid mistakes.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Thanks for the recognition. However, I doubt that the Lakers are a top 5 team in the west, even if healthy. I always love beating the Lakers. No matter what the Lakers or others think, I think the rivalry is back on.
> 
> We're 17/21 in Portland against the LA.


im not trying to be an ******* or anything...but a rivalry is like dallas vs San Antonio...its not a rivalry when we make the playoffs every year and you guys dont...again seriously not trying to be an ******* lol


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Thanks for the recognition. However, I doubt that the Lakers are a top 5 team in the west, even if healthy. I always love beating the Lakers. No matter what the Lakers or others think, I think the rivalry is back on.
> 
> We're 17/21 in Portland against the LA.



I mentally tried to come up with 5 teams obviously better than the Lakers in the WC, but I couldn't. 

Spurs, Suns, Mavs and.....?

Houston is no guarantee, nor is Memphis or New Orleans or Utah or Denver.

For the first time in a while it appears that the Eastern Conference is better top to bottom. We're (west) strong top 3, and then not much affter. The Eastern Conference still has Miami, Detroit, Cleveland (yes, Cleveland) and Chicago. I'm sure I'm missing teams in both conferences though.

You know the Lakers (and the coaches, AND their fans) HATE losing in Portland. The last 2 years they've had no business losing in Portland but still do. It's because our crowd and our franchise hates you.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> I mentally tried to come up with 5 teams obviously better than the Lakers in the WC, but I couldn't.
> 
> Spurs, Suns, Mavs and.....?
> 
> ...


That's who I was thinking along with those you presented. When healthy, they should be deadly.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Beat LA! Beat LA! Beat LA! Beat LA! Beat LA! WOOOOOOOOO!!




What did LaMarcus Aldridge ever do to you?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Hap said:


> I mentally tried to come up with 5 teams obviously better than the Lakers in the WC, but I couldn't.
> 
> Spurs, Suns, Mavs and.....?
> 
> ...


As long as they're healthy, Houston beats the Lakers two stars to one. You could also make a case for the Clippers.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Hap said:


> I mentally tried to come up with 5 teams obviously better than the Lakers in the WC, but I couldn't.
> 
> Spurs, Suns, Mavs and.....?


mavs 0-4. not obviously better than anyone right now lol.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> im not trying to be an ******* or anything...but a rivalry is like dallas vs San Antonio...its not a rivalry when we make the playoffs every year and you guys dont...again seriously not trying to be an ******* lol


well, the lakers didn't make the playoffs 2 years ago, so it's not like you can really say "every year", when sure we've missed the last 3, and you missed 1 of those years too.

It's not a rivalry in the sense it was in the early 2000's, or the late 80's and early 90's, but it's still a bit of a rivalrly. Until the Lakers can themselves make it out of the 1st round, it's not as much of a rivlarly against certain teams as it used to be. See, and I don't want to speak for fans of other teams...we HATE the Lakers. A win against them is always great, and we'd NEVER root for them. Never.

Also, it's kind of like the Celtics and Lakers although obviously not to that degree. You guys know you hate the fact they have 16 titles, and they hate the fact you guys are getting closer to that total. The Celtics haven't done squat since 86, but there's still hatred. 

Everyone loves to beat the Lakers..but certain teams REALLY hate the Lakers. Celtics and Blazers are two teams who are tops of the list. It's partly because we've never defeated the Lakers during our "peak" years (outside of stomping them in 77). We don't have that monkey off our back, whereas a team like the Spurs do.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> I mentally tried to come up with 5 teams obviously better than the Lakers in the WC, but I couldn't.
> 
> Spurs, Suns, Mavs and.....?



The 0-4 Mavs that lost by 20 tonight? I know they're the defending Western Conference Champions returning a very similar roster, but they look horrible.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> im not trying to be an ******* or anything...but a rivalry is like dallas vs San Antonio...its not a rivalry when we make the playoffs every year and you guys dont...again seriously not trying to be an ******* lol




You mean like Portland's record of 21 straight years in the playoffs?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Clips are a much more solid, deep team than the Lakers IMO. The Lakers make up for a ton of shortcomings through PJ's screwing around w/ refs, other players, his own players, etc, and one Kobe Bryant who could stab a ref in the back and have the same ref wipe away his fouls with the scorekeeper. Clippers are more athletic, tallented, and have a very solid coach. They have some inexperienced guys, but they usually more than makeup for that just by the crazy tallent.

Utah, seems healthy, has AK47, Boozer, and more. Those guys are playing VERY well right now, and no signs that the Sloan system is just a fluke this year. SA, Dallas, Phoenix all above lakers.

A case could be made for Houston and Denver being better teams.

Like the Lakers announcers said last night in the Wolves/Lakers game, Lakers have had a very easy schedule so far (funny thing is, they talked like the Lakers would just walk all over Portland with them being in that easy stretch).

Lakers will make the playoffs. They will not have homecourt, and will be lucky to make it to the second round, regardless of their health.

That being said, they've gotten off to a nice start this season, and were definately rolling up till now.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I think what it really came down to tonight is that Zbo was too much for the Lakers to handle down low. Hell he scored almost half the Blazers points. 


Graham had his best game so far as a Blazer IMO.

Dixon was on tonight, and you know how it is. When he is on, you let him play, because he is like Vinnie The Microwave Johnson used to be. If the Microwave was on, you let it cook.

Martell looked like a rookie at times tonight, and made some other good plays other times. He did not have a lot of big guys available to set him picks tonight, and he seems to play better with Roy in the lineup with him, tonight you could tell he missed him.

Jack had a good game, but is still figuring out what the refs will call as a carry/travel and what they will not. It is always nice to have his free throw shooting down the stretch.

Idoka-Solid game. Was it him that poked the ball away from Kobe from behind in the late 4th quarter? I could not tell. 

Get Roy back, get Aldridge into the lineup, and this team will be heading on the up swing. 

Now to get another win or 2 before the road trip, because there is a good chance that a bit of reality will set in there.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

My thoughts after coming back from the game:

- How many violations could the refs call tonight? Wow... it was amazing.. carry, travel, offensive foul.. all night long.

- Zach was amazing tonight. The guy is focused like none other as I've seen.

- The Lakers did not impress me at all. When their other guys aren't making shots, this team is not very good. Kobe also doesn't look right in No. 24.

- Crowd wasn't as loud as the first game, but I'd say it was two to three times as loud as it was during games last season.

- Halftime entertainment: Impressive. Lady on a unicycle flipping bowls from her feet to her head, at one time five bowls at one time.

- Blazers role players -- Dixon, Graham, Udoka -- played great. Makes me wonder what role Miles will play when/if he returns. I just don't see a spot for him out there.

- Kudos to Zach and Magloire as the team's only big men and holding it down against Bynum and Odom.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

I was there before the game and saw LA shoot around with a trainer, his shot looks somewhat flat but much better than joel/maglores. Darius was also shooting about 50 minutes before the game but it was mostly him playing around with the ball boys. Darius looks like he cannot even get off the ground on his jumper but maybe he really wasnt trying.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The Rose Garden was rocking tonight. And on the way out the door, people were chanting "Beat LA! Beat LA! Beat LA!" It's always a wonderful experience.

Sure they made some turnovers, but I think the Blazers only took a handful of bad/forced shots tonight. Everyone contributed a little bit. It was as complete of a game as I've seen this team play in awhile. Makes me realize what's possible.

I'll admit I have a serious man-crush on Zach's game so far this season. He's just leveling all expectations. Simmons was right on with his comments. Jack is smart, even with the turnovers tonight. Udoka is a glue guy. Everyone made plays tonight -- Travis and his 3-point play, Martell's 3, Udoka's steal on Bryant ... oh what a game!!!

And how about that -- 13 steals tonight. The Blazers were SCRAPPY. That word will define this team this season. So much fun!!!

Let's enjoy this win, everyone. 'Cause it was a good one.

:twave:


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Great finish to the game. The Lakers cut the lead to 7 (was it ever 6?) late in the game, with Kobe on the floor along with Lamar Odom and Luke Walton - all experienced, solid players - but the Blazers were able to continue scoring and get a few stops. 

I can't wait to see what this team is capable of once Nate has the flexibility of using Przybilla, Brandon Roy, Raef LaFrentz, and LaMarcus Aldridge. Darius Miles I couldn't care less about. But add those four guys to a team that's already looking pretty sharp, and this could be a darn good team. It's already holding its own against some of the league's stronger teams. 

I have to say, if Randolph keeps this up (can he keep it up?), he should absolutely be an all-star. Anyone else see where the Oregonlive Blazer blog quoted the Clipper beat writer who was obviously drooling over how Z-Bo schooled Elton Brand? Wow.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

sweet win any win over that lakers makes the season that much better!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NO/OKC would be above the lakers in tje top 5 teams in the west category


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm ready to get excited about this team too, and they look like a competitive team, but let's not forget last year. Granted, we were playing with less of a 'team effort' and happened to beat two awful teams (ATL & NYK) and an underperforming Bulls squad. But we were 3-3 after 6 games. If Portland loses on Friday, they're right back where they were last year before they began their fall from grace.

It'd be quite refreshing, then , to see Portland continue to defend their home court against what will certainly be their best competition yet: A potentially undefeated Hornets team and a Dallas team who could very well be looking at a 0-5 record. 

After that, Portland's schedule gets brutal, and the losses will start to pile up. They need as much confidence heading into that stretch as possible.

Go Blazers.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> I mentally tried to come up with 5 teams obviously better than the Lakers in the WC, but I couldn't.
> 
> Spurs, Suns, Mavs and.....?
> 
> ...


In the East you forgot to mention the New Jersey Nets, I think they'll be the top team in the east this year.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great game last nite! Zach's a monster! He's just a beast! 

Lot of Laker fans at the game. At times it seem like more than Blazer fans, but near the end there was no doubt where the game was being played! 

It was funny, watching the Lakers fans leaving near the end of the game. Especially fun asking them where they were going, the game isn't over.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i believe our team is pretty deep...how bout ur blazers board takes a vote...
> 
> PG- Parker/Farmar/Vujucic/ S. Williams
> SG- Kobe/ Evans
> ...


Funny how now that Bryant has returned, Odom has just disappeared...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

meru said:


> Funny how now that Bryant has returned, Odom has just disappeared...


Yes that is interesting. I have read that they were hoping that would not happen either, but it seems to every time Kobe is back in the lineup. Odom played well when Kobe was out last year too. Dissappeared when he came back. Is it possible Odom has a problem with playing second fiddle? Or does he just defer too much when Kobe was in. 

As for last nights game, I think much of it was due to how badly Zbo ripped their front line up. Nobody on LA's front line looked like they were having a good time as soon as the first quarter was over.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> What the crap Zach!? Why not just walk over and hand the ball to a Laker and step back and let him lay it in. Jesus.
> 
> I was hoping, before the camera panned over, that was an alley oop to Travis or something... Dear Lord. Dear ****ing Lord. I mean, for Christ's sake the shot clock is ON TOP OF THE THING YOU'RE SHOOTING AT. How? How can you shoot the ball with the clock right above it.


My guess is he glanced at the clock and misread it. He shot it around the 8 second mark I believe. I could see how a digital 8 could be confused for a 0 at quick glance from a distance. Just a guess however.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> My guess is he glanced at the clock and misread it. He shot it around the 8 second mark I believe. I could see how a digital 8 could be confused for a 0 at quick glance from a distance. Just a guess however.


could be right. 

you also have to remember the guy is a power forward, not a guard. he usually doesn't wind up handling the ball at half court with the time running out. and you never know--a teammate might've yelled at him to shoot it, and he didn't even stop to check the clock because he trusted his teammate. 

anyway, I'm absolutely thrilled with Zach right now. I can't believe I was calling to trade him at the end of last season after the sloppy seconds prostitute thing. 

Zach, you're averaging 28 ppg, 51% shooting, 10 rebounds, 91% FT, and 2 assists. keep that up and I won't begrudge you the occasional time mismanagement, or all the whores you can handle.


----------

